# It's that time of year again. What five pistols would you like under your tree.



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

What five pistols would you like under your tree.

1 HK USP 9mm
2 HK USP Compact 45acp.
3 HY P2000 Var 3 9mm
4 Berretta 92
5 Springfield 1911 in the 1000 dollar range.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

1) XD45 Compact 
2) Springfield 1911
3) XD9 Sub Compact - OD Green
4) Kimber Ultra Carry
5) HK USP 45


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

In no particular order:

1) Springfield XD9SC Bi-Tone with night sights
2) Kimber Compact Stainless II 1911
3) Browning Buckmark
4) .357 revolver, brand to be determined
5) Some model SW M & P


----------



## Rick H (Jul 29, 2007)

1. Colt Defender 

2. Berretta Px4 Subcompact .40

3. Ruger Alaskan

4. a small lightwieght .40 for the wife (she delivers Newspapers in the middle of the night)

5. hmmmm............Maybe a Les Baer

Wow..........I had a hard time comming up with 5


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

HK P2000 SK V3 9mm
HK45
SA Operator 1911 (the one I want ~ $1200)
SA XD SC 9mm
Either a G19 or an OD 92FS (just because they're rare)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I obviously deserve to be banished from the forum, since I can't think of a single handgun I really want or need. I suppose I would ask for a Kahr PM9, but only if/when I decide to go to full-time pocket carry back in the States.

However, I would like to find someone to trade my Buckmark for a good bolt-action .22 rifle. Help me, Santa!


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

What!!! No Sig's???

My list:

- Sig P220 Elite
- Springfield 1911

and the three guns I used to own in the late 70's that got lost after a divorce

- Ruger Mark III .22
- Ruger Security Six Stainless 6" barrel .357
- Charter Arms Bulldog .44


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I already have more than I have hands and feet and have to much Scottish blood to buy them just to look at. The big fat guy with white hair already brought me a new 4" GP100 in blue last week. I prefer blue guns for some reason. When I tire of the current crop of toy's I might switch them out but I certainly don't want anymore till the snow melts and I can use what I already have in reasonable comfort.
I guess I could go patrol the Mall til spring breakup. :smt171 :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## TxMedic (Nov 9, 2006)

1) HK P7M8

2) HK P30

3) HK Mk 23

4) Wilson Combat 1911

5) Nighthawk 1911


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

#1 Colt Gold Cup 
#2 Smith & Wesson model 41, 7 inch.
#3 Smith & Wesson model 617, 10 shot, 6 inch.
#4.SIG-Sauer X-Five, 9 mm.
#5 SIG-Sauer model 239, 9 mm.


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hmmm well I was going to go with #1 as the XD-40 but I just got that…

So…

XD-40 Subcompact
Rock River Tactical 1911
Ruger Alaskan
Berretta 90-two
Walther P99 in .40


----------



## sbc_pd10 (Dec 13, 2007)

1) Sig P226 SCT .40 S&W
2) Sig GSR Revolution
3) Browning A-Bolt 7mm
4) Glock 22
5) Sig P220 Elite


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

1. Sig p229
2. Kimber Rapter
3. CZ 75c
4. Browning Hi-Power
5. Springfield EMP


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

1). Nighthawk 1911
2). Les Baer 1911
3). S&W PC 627
4). Sig 220
5). S&W 29


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh my, do I only get to ask for five?
1.Walther P99AS black slide and frame
2.Taurus 85 stainless 2"
3.Wilson Combat CQB
4.East German Makarov
5.Browning Hi-power
and a few other stocking stuffers:Colt pocket model 1903, Beretta Tomcat, HK45, M-1 Carbine, .22 rifle for my son.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> Oh my, do I only get to ask for five?
> 1.Walther P99AS black slide and frame
> 2.Taurus 85 stainless 2"
> 3.Wilson Combat CQB
> ...


Five! He said five! Not 10! :mrgreen:


----------



## bl7205 (Dec 4, 2007)

Kimber 1911 .45
Sig 226 9mm
S&W M&P 9mm
Beretta px4 Storm .40
Benelli Cordoba 20ga


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

1) Either the Glock 26 or 27

2) Sig P232 Stainless

3) Springfield TRP or FBI 1911

4) FN 5.7

5) Desert Eagle .50 .....lol just to have one!


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

1. Fn .45
2. Sig p229 .40
3. S&W M&P .40
4. HK any 9mm
5. Para any


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Hmm well if the Big Guy is Flipping the Bill.....:smt033


HK P7M10
STI "SteelMaster"
Browning High Power
Colt SA in 45LC
Colt SA in 45LC (A Cowboy should have 2)


:smt023:smt023

Sig P210 - Stocking Stuffer


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

1. Ruger SR-9
2. EAA Witness (Tanfoglio) .45 ACP Long slide comp
3. P-08 Luger
4. Magnum Research .45-70 Govt SA Revolver 10"
5. S&W 1911 .45 ACP double stack


----------



## Out West (Oct 1, 2006)

Could I just have Santa drop off cash equal to the five I already bought this year? 

Walther P1 (2 of them)
Walther P5
S&W 627 8-Times
EEA Witness 40 S&W

Out West


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I just spent my chistmas money on my CX4 I bought this past week...

But, I already know my NEXT 2 pistol purchases for 2008. I'll list those as #1 and #2 - then tag on 3 others I wouldn't mind..

1. SpringfieldXD45
2. Beretta PX4 40 cal
3. Walther P5
4. Stainless Springfield GI 1911
5. HK 45


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

hmmm....

1) Springer 1911-A1 Long Slide V-16, in 45 Super (working this deal now...)
2) SA MICRO-COMPACT LTWT Bi-TONE OPERATOR 1911-A1 w/ Streamlite
3) XD45 4" (Number 2... with a two-gun Miami Vice Shoulder-Rig)
4) FN Five-seveN... why not???
5) Desert Eagle .50AE 10" in Tiger-Stripe Gold Plate

$900
$1000
$500
$1000
$1800
Total? Only $5000... Come on Santa! I've been nice!


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, I don't have a single-action, so it would be nice to get a Colt SAA.

I like old Hammerli free pistols, so a nice 120 would make me happy.

I would like to have a simple Colt 1911 (standard sized) that works right out of the box.

A Walther P88, since I seem to be collecting Walthers lately, and I doubt that I'll buy that particular one with my own money.

An S&W 41 to replace the one I now realize I stupidly sold back in the eighties....

PhilR.
p.s. I kinda would like to have my old Winchester 52D International back too.....


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

H&K USP .45 FS
Ruger 22/45 with 5.5" bull barrel
S&W shrouded-hammer Airweight .38
Springfield XD9SC

And because I can only think of 4 handguns, I'll take 2 long guns. Even trade right? :smt077

Ruger 77/22 in .22LR (I'll pick the scope when I get the rifle :mrgreen
Remington 870 Tactical with pistol grip and non-folding rifle stock.

Basically, I need range toys AND defense tools. Help a gun guy out! :mrgreen::smt083


----------



## redrooster (Mar 24, 2007)

Sig 239 DA/SA (9mm)

CZ P-01 (9mm)

Springfield Armory 1911 Loaded (.45 ACP)

Smith & Wesson Model 60 w/5.5" Barrel (.357 Magnum)

Smith & Wesson Model 60 Bodyguard w/2" Barrel (.357 Magnum)


----------



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

1) Kimber 1911 .45acp
2) Sw .44MAG WITH A 6IN BRL.
3) M1A1 Springfield armoury
4) .50 cal bmg
5) sig p226 9milimar


----------



## mashley707 (Jul 5, 2007)

1. Browning Hi Power MK III
2. Colt Commander, stainless
3. 220 elite
4. springfield stainless TRP
5. 70 Colt Gold Cup National Match
5(a) Colt Diamondback 22lr

Merry X-mas

Mike


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

As others have said, "..in no particular order." 
1. P7M10
2. S&W 625 Mountain gun in .45 Colt (pre-lock, damnit!)
3. FN Five-seveN
4. Ruger Bisley "Acusport" .45 Colt, SS, adj. sights
5. Another Colt


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Charlie said:


> As others have said, "..in no particular order."
> 1. P7M10
> 2. S&W 625 Mountain gun in .45 Colt (pre-lock, damnit!)
> 3. FN Five-seveN
> ...


BINGO! Just sent the money off for #4. 45. Colt & .45 ACP cylinders. Can't wait. :smt038:smt038 I know the Ruger guys (of which I am one!) will like it. Right Baldy? :smt023


----------



## DonGlock26 (Jan 31, 2007)

M&P9c, M&P40c, P239SAS9mm, G-21SF, P-99 9mm


----------



## pulings (Jan 9, 2008)

*Dear Santa*

1. S&W M&P 327 TR8
2. Ruger GP100
3. SIG 226 X-Five
4. Para Warthog
5. Ruger SP101 in .327 Magnum


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

HK P7M8
SIG 220 SAS compact
Walther P5SF
Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan .454 Casull
Taurus Judge

If concealment is not a factor in a handgun purchase, buy a rifle.


----------



## bigblock10 (Jan 2, 2008)

1) PX4 subcompact .40 "if it ever gets here"
2) Kimber Covert ll 
3) PX4 .45
4) SIG SAUER P220 Super Match .45
5) USP Tactical .45


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

okay okay im a little late on this one so ill go for next christmas...

Sig p239 .40 sa/da
Hk P2000 .40
Sig 229R .40 Equinox 
CZ 75 C 9mm Compact
Ruger #1 7mm


----------

